# Finally found some courage to join FF



## Aster (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello,

After a long time of looking around the forum and reading lots of posts, I took the plunge and I am writing my first post.

I've been ttc since February 13, so for 19 months. I have rheumatoid arthritis and currently I'm off most of my drugs, which is not great, as I am not feeling particularly well. I was hoping to conceive quickly and be back on my meds again, but it is not happening, and I have been without one of my main drugs for nearly 2 years now, as I had to stop it 3 months before ttc.

I was referred to fertility clinic in August 2013, first appointment in December 2013. In March 2014 I had laparoscopy that showed no problems. First IUI with clomid in June 14. Currently on IUI no 4, in the middle of 2ww.

I would love to meet people that are in situations similar to mine. Someone to talk to, who would understand what I am going through. 

I'm looking forward to making new friends!

aster


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi aster and welcome to FF  


I am glad you have now taken the plunge, you've come to the right place  

You'll get lots of great support here, plus a wealth of knowledge largely gained from personal experiences 

Lots of luck for wonderful news in about a week's time  

Anj x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Aster and welcome. 

You poor thing, having to come off medication to go through this crazy journey must be so hard.  Is there anything that your clinic or doctor can recommend to help you feel a little better?

I don't know what you're going through in terms of this and with IUI but I do know how it feels to live with the long months of hope & disappointment.  

Thinking of you and wishing you all the luck in the world with your 2WW


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi aster,

I've got arthritis too (psoriatic) and have been Ttc for 2 years. Luckily they moved me off methotrexate and onto embrel so I can keep taking it until I conceive. Do you think it's worth asking if there is anything else you could be put on. My brother manages his arthritis quite well with acupuncture so you could try that.

Good luck for the 2ww. 

Xx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Aster and welcome

I've posted some links for you that might help below.

There's an old thread on RA here and trying to conceive - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=102380.msg1463604#msg1463604

It was posted on our Immunes and Investigations board - this would be a good place to look and post for more detailed advice as RA is an autoimmune condition - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

I'd also recommend getting hold of a book called "Is you body baby friendly" by Alan E Beer and seeking advice from an immune specialist. Someone like Dr Gorgy at the Fertility and Gynaecology academy treats immune issues alongside fertility treatments on the NHS.

This article gives you an idea of the types of treatment used alongside RA http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/8229386/IVF-women-given-fresh-hope-by-new-fertility-treatment.html I went to a clinic called the ARGC in London and had immune treatment - I believe Humira and/or Intralipids can be used with RA, but am no medical expert

/links

Let me know if you have any questions

KA xxx


----------



## Aster (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello,

Sorry it took me a while to write back.

Dear Anjelissa,
Thank you very much for your warm welcome and good wishes. I appreciate that.

Dear Molly99,
Thank you for your kind words. I haven't put it in my previous post (didn't want to make it too complicated,  too long and boring) but I am currently on Rituximab which is the only thing left that controls my RA. I had my last infusion in May, nearly 2 months before my first IUI, and I am due another one soon, but I'm not sure if I will get it due to two reasons: one - my hospital lost some doctors and my visits keep getting postponed and I can't get treatment without seeing someone; two- I'm worried about the effect on my fertility, as it is a new drug and there are no studies saying if its safe or not. I do worry though because the effects of the treatment are starting to wear off and I am feeling worse and worse. The only thing I have left are painkillers.

Hello littlechicken,
I was like you on methotrexate too (maximum dose), but had to stop it 3 months before ttc, so I haven't had any for nearly 2 years. I am now only on Rituximab, having been on enbrel for 2 years some time ago, unfortunately without much help. I have heard of acupuncture but I cannot afford that and one visit wouldn't do much. I am very anxious now about my further treatment with Rituximab. Only today the receptionist in rheumatology advised me to change hospitals! My next appointment with them got moved from this Friday to end of December and I should be getting my infusions in October. I am also worried that I may need to stop ttc for at lest 2 months while getting it. Sorry to bore you with my problems. I hope your arthritis is well controlled and that your brother keeps benefiting from acupuncture.

Dear karenanna,
Thank you very much for your post and all the information. I had a look at the RA thread and read the article about treating infertility with Intralipid, it was very interesting and gave me lots to think about. I will get the book soon (waiting for my testing day first...) because it looks just like something for me. I checked out some clinics that do treatment for women with immune issues and the prices are astounding. I went from - I'm so happy there is something that can be done, to - I can never afford it, in 2 minutes, and I am quite upset now. But I will print out the Telegraph article anyway and try to give it to my consultant. Hopefully it won't end up in the bin.
Thank you again for your help.

Currently I have 5 days to d-day aka OTD and I am trying hard to find reasons for being pregnant, like: my boobs being sore, my hair not falling out for a whole day yesterday - I know, stupid. But I am hoping so so much.

All the best to everyone. Thank you for your kindness.


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Aster

Definitely don't look at the ARGC prices. There are places that are less costly and it may be that you only need support with part of the process or can seek some NHS support - although I'm less sure how they will treat possible immune issues.

Lots of    for the rest of your IUI - update us on how you get on.

KA xxx


----------



## Aster (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Karenanna,

Thank you for that. I'm  going to try not to think about the prices and concentrate more on my 2ww . 

xxx


----------

